# mothercare spin pram



## maybebaby3

has any1 got a mothercare spin pram and if so is it any good? i like the look of it. thanks!


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

not got it, but my god i like it lol <3


----------



## purpledahlia

I personally dont like it, but it has got some good reviews from what i hear its gonna be pretty popular!


----------



## HayleyJA

We've got one, but it's currently at Mum's. We were impressed with its 'flexibility'. It's fairly lightweight, quite practical for what we want (ie - we don't do a lot of walking) and a good price. If money weren't an object, we'd have probably plumped for an icandy as they seemed more sturdy, but I'm really pleased with the purchase. My opinion may change once I start to use it though - but I doubt it!


----------



## minnieb

I don't have one but we tried it out....and weren't impressed. It looks really, really nice but even my hubby had a hard time collapsing it...I was really disappointed bc it does look amazing but I'll need to put it in and out of the car a lot so it wouldn't have been practical. If I didn't drive and just did a lot of walking with it I might think differently so I guess it depends on what your needs are. Good luck!


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks 4 ur replies! i am undecided still!!! there are none roud here 2 try out and i'm afraid 2 order it and then hate it!


----------



## inxsmhpy

It's the one I've got and I love it-think it looks great-moves beautifully. But I haven't tried collapsing it! Not really an issue for me since I don't drive thus walk everywhere :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Much prefer the new graco

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Travel-Systems-and-Pushchairs/Pushchairs-and-Strollers/Graco-Symbio-Pushchair-in-Slate(0068319)


----------



## maybebaby3

thanks for the link mummytoamberx i really like that one and it's tons lighter!!!!!


----------



## Kimmer

I LOVE it! I've had a play on it hundreds of times. I found it light, very easy to collapse, very attractive, very practical. I can't see any faults with it and quite honestly, i don't understand the bad reviews! I'll be getting it without a doubt.


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm getting the Spin too! Was going for the mychoice but then saw the Spin and fell in love - does all that the mychoice does but much better plus it has hard wheels which I'd prefer to the pnematic ones. We found it very easy to collapse. Folds small so fits in boot nicely and not too heavy. We do walk a lot and don't think this will be a problem. If we're going 'off road' anywhere then will use the baby carrier!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

The Carrycot size is miniscule and lets down an otherwise nice pram.....


Prefer the Graco Symbio if I had to choose one similar!


----------



## New2Bumps

Carrycot is smaller than the mychoice yep - but that seems massive. 
The age they support is the same so I guess it's all good - down to personal choice I guess. I'm obviously biased as I love it and think it's perfect lol


----------



## Babynumber1

I`v seen it and it looks nice x


----------



## inxsmhpy

I agree with New2Bumps the smaller carrycot size was one of features that convinced me to buy it!! Its so cosy! Still haven't tried collapsing it :dohh:

Although I like the colour I do think it would be nice if there was another option.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

oo might considor the spin now. x


----------



## Su11

so glad ive just found this post - me and OH went to mothercare yest to look at the my4 and the spin and i have to say i need this pram - know i will need a stroller at some point but wow its lovely and I cant wait

:cloud9:


----------



## Emx

I love this pram too - have been in and tried it out a few times... is a nice weight, I love how warm and cosy the carrycot is and of course the spin action.. the only downside I can see is that you have to take the carrycot/seat off completely when you collapse it... 

They will be coming out in green in April too - so for those who dont need it before it might be worth waiting and having it in a brand new colour!


----------



## twiggy56

I looked at both and went for the My4....

the wheels on the spin were plasticy, shopping basket was open (and rainwater would deflect off the wheels and soak anything in the basket), and also carrycot was alot smaller...

thats just my opinion though! Better to have a go and see whats right for you!


----------



## Dimbo

Can anybody who has the spin (or tried it) tell me if the handle height really does go up to 155cm? It says it in the Mothercare book as well as on the website, but that does seem really high (half a meter taller than most others:shrug:) :confused:

Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## emma1008

I have had a number of prams and recently brought a Spin for my 3rd baby. I love it, it does everything that I got from my huge M&P but is lighter (really easy to collapse) not sure why there are bad reviews!!! I managed to get an ex demo one from a different online shop tinytreasuresshop
It was a fraction of the price from Mothercare. My opinion best I have ever had. 
Good Luck.


----------

